# Uso del modulo MRF24J40MA con pic 2550 en CCS



## darez (Jun 23, 2012)

bien hace un par de meses obtuve un par de estos módulos   





según he leído en Internet y buscado referencias de personas me dicen que son bastante buenos 
pero no he podido probarlos bien puesto que no se como funcionan

leí  en la hoja de datos que este modulo funciona a 3.3v para  la siguiente conexión




puesto que el sistema al que lo quiero implementar funciona a 5v  decidí diseñar una pcb para su buen funcionamiento  la cual consiste en hacer un divisor de voltaje a las señales con resistencias de 1k y 2k (Realizados en Proteus )

en el archivo adjunto esta el pcb , el esquema y los códigos en CCS  con su simulación 
pero esto esta es para un spi normal micro a micro

deseo que alguien que sepa como usar estos módulos o su configuración me colabore  
para el Compilador CCS o Mikrobasic ya que son los 2 compiladores que empleo y lo entenderé mejor   

hay 2 pines que no tengo idea de como usar y son los de int y wake 
le agradezco enormemente que ayuden con eso ya que de verdad llevo bastante tiempo intentando hacerlos funcionar (2meses)  
cualquier consejo con respecto a este tema lo recivire con agrado


----------



## judlup (Mar 19, 2013)

Quisiera saber si encontro la mera de utilizar los modulos, yo ando igual, buscando como emplearlos pero nada. gracias


----------



## fsola (Abr 25, 2016)

Yo acabo de colgar un par de ejemplos de uso del MRF24J40MA pero programados en Picbasic 

http://recretronica.wordpress.com

Espero que os sirva de ayuda


----------

